# Huber Heights fishing?



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Well, I'll be moving to Huber Heights next week. Any good fishing holes there? I mainly fish for Cats and Carp. Thanks.


----------



## OHhio (Jun 19, 2013)

Off the top of my head:

Great Miami: cats,carp, sm and some creatures of the unknown
Rainbow lakes: (pay lake)
Eastwood Lake: Gills, pearch, cats, bass...etc
Mad River: sm, cats... Not sure what else


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ohio about summed it up, also some ponds at Carriage Hill and from Huber your not far from CJ Brown or possibly Kiser lakes, both decent fisheries. 

Let us know if you have more specific questions, someone on here can help point you in the right direction

Salmonid


----------



## SCBurton1984 (Mar 10, 2014)

Huffman is roughly considered that area. If you catch something let me know never caught any


----------



## SCBurton1984 (Mar 10, 2014)

Any one ever fish Huffman reservoir and have any results? There are several features I like just didn't know what to target there.


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

I need to check out Huffman Reserve for sure. What about Fairborn? I know of Rainbow Lakes... that's it though.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

as a kid back in the 80's we caught lots of bullheads and LM bass and small crappies in there but since then it has become more and more silted in and the fishing seems to not be up to par with what it should be over there, perhaps a kayak or canoe could get you some bass but from what ive heard youll do better elsewhere, not much in Fairborn except a few park ponds and again, youll be better making the drive somewhere else...LOL

Salmonidb


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

The Mad kinda runs through Fairborn up by Osbourne rd. Not much different than the stretch through Dayton, lot of private land including Wright Pat so be careful. 

Carriage Hill is HIGHLY pressured but catch and release only, so some really fat bass to nab if patient. 

Rainbow lakes not bad if you don't mind being skunked, your spot crowded shoulder to shoulder, and hearing drunks sing karoke till 3am on weekends! Jmo.

GMR is best bet in Huber Imo, check out Taylorsville MP and explore up and down from there.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Lots of carp in Huffman, but not one of my top choices...


----------



## jeepin_85 (Jan 20, 2012)

PM me. I live just north of huber and can put you onto a couple spots.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

What about the "Duck Pond" on Taylorsville and Harshmanville Rd?


----------



## jeepin_85 (Jan 20, 2012)

Honey hole for sure

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

I live within walking distance from there...


----------



## jeepin_85 (Jan 20, 2012)

Google earth your address and start to zoom out. There is some water near you.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

I saw another private pond near there... a lot smaller though. I will def google earth it. Might have to knock on some doors. lol


----------



## jeepin_85 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol. If you ever wanna get together let me know. Im not too far north of there and I got a few little spots I like to hit. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Crappietheius (Mar 1, 2013)

im just on the other side of the river in Vandalia, I usually start north in troy and work my way down


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

jeepin_85 said:


> Lol. If you ever wanna get together let me know. Im not too far north of there and I got a few little spots I like to hit.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Sounds good man. I plan on going out this Sunday. I'll hit ya up.


----------



## baerdon (Jul 7, 2013)

there is a good spot across the street from air force musem. over the rail road tracks. someone told me DAP used to own it but ive never had any problems, talked to a guy who said to stay on the other side of the lake., I think the Little Miami runs into there also. Lots of Nice LM Bass crappie and bluegill. You guys looking for a third wheel possibly. I could show you a couple of my spots.


----------



## jeepin_85 (Jan 20, 2012)

Im down shoot me a pm. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

baerdon said:


> there is a good spot across the street from air force musem. over the rail road tracks. someone told me DAP used to own it but ive never had any problems, talked to a guy who said to stay on the other side of the lake., I think the Little Miami runs into there also. Lots of Nice LM Bass crappie and bluegill. You guys looking for a third wheel possibly. I could show you a couple of my spots.


Hey bud just curious. Are you speaking about the little pond over by Esther ave. and Pheasant rd.? If so, that's the mad that runs off into it. Also, that is private land owned by Dayton water treatment. Be super careful back in there, they WILL hit you with trespass if caught. 
They have employees drive through all times of day and night looking for people while working. They give me dirty looks while wading the mad down by east wood all the time. Pretty much, anything in between the borders of route 4 and those rr tracks and from harshman rd to 444 is all gov. property. 

Now you were correct by saying it is a good spot. I may or may not have "snuck" in there a few times in my teenager days. There are definitely some monsters back in them waters. And practically ZERO pressure on them.

If its not than just ignore my rambling. Tight lines man.


----------



## jpartin2002 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey danny 
hey man i am a new huber heights residential too and i am looking for lakes to man.... I went to the lake yesterday 3/30/2014 for bout twenty mins and i had one bite but it was a little windy n cold so if ya want to man if you let me know a good lake and i will let you know so..
Oh i have a youtube site to... It is james partin deals with fishing so....:f or any one i am looking for fishing person to go with.....


----------



## jpartin2002 (Mar 31, 2014)

Any huber heights fishermen on here new to the place ????? Went to the one e. Shull rd. There for bout twenty mins :f


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

I was at Carriage Hill yesterday also... not even one bite. I hear there's a gravel pit off of Taylorsville Rd. Also, anyone ever hit the Talylorsville Dam?


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

I catch largemouth at huffman like this quite often.


----------



## jpartin2002 (Mar 31, 2014)

Danny ball have you found any good places yet to go to in huber heights


----------



## jpartin2002 (Mar 31, 2014)

how do you get there ??????
jiginbrian


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

I plan on checking out the river off of rip rap rd.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

jpartin2002 said:


> how do you get there ??????
> jiginbrian


Huffman dam is off of rt 4


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Watch the DAP lakes, I know a guy that worked there, his job, well it was to get rid of stuff using those lakes lol. Good fishing back there thou, eating em well id even pass. The great Miami from troy all the way south has good fishing, kiser lake and indian is also good


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Danny Ball said:


> What about the "Duck Pond" on Taylorsville and Harshmanville Rd?


Someone bought spring lake and it is pretty much posted all around. I fished it for years when it was a private club. Some of the best bass I caught came out of the back lake.... Tom


----------



## jpartin2002 (Mar 31, 2014)

HEY GUYS I AM LOOKING FOR A GOOD BAIT SHOP FOR LIKE MINNOWS AND OTHER BAIT. any idea i am in the huber heights area thanks


----------



## XChief (May 8, 2014)

Rainbow Lakes sells bait, Bait shop in Fairborn


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

jpartin2002 said:


> HEY GUYS I AM LOOKING FOR A GOOD BAIT SHOP FOR LIKE MINNOWS AND OTHER BAIT. any idea i am in the huber heights area thanks


fishermans headquarters is the place to go, it's in downtownish Dayton 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Here you go, this shop is in Fairborn

https://www.facebook.com/AmericanProTackleAndArchery


----------

